# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: ریختن اطلاعات موجود در دیتاست در table های مربوطه ی دیتابیس در وی بی دات نت

## mahbobehshab

سلام 
برنامه ای که من دارم اطلاعات داخل جداول دیتابیسمو تیدل به ایکس ام ال می  کنه که طی این فرایند یک فایل ایکس ام ال و یک فایل ایکس اس دی در مسیر  تعیین شده ایجاد می شود.حالا می خوام این اطلاعات رو دوباره اس کیو ال  برگردونم وداخل جدول مربوط به خودش بریزم که امکان داره این اطلاعات مال  چند جدول باشه .من تا مرحله ای که اطلاعات رو از فایل ایکس ام ال می گیره  ودر دیتاست میریزه انجام دادم ولی اینکه چه جوری از دیتاست توی جدولام  بریزم رو بلد نیستم .ا برنامه مو ضمیمه کردم لطفا یک نگاه بندازید.خیلی هم  عجله دارم.حداکثر تا یکشنبه.

----------

